# Little South Fork Pinned Boat



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

Pinned Diesel 65, Blue, below second gorge, above third. Easy to avoid, but pinned very hard on upstream side in the middle of the creek. It will likely not come off until low water. All swimmers are safe, and no need for rescue alert.


----------

